# Frustrated and Stressed



## Lcovey72@gmail.com (May 19, 2021)

Hello! Please help! I have applied to over 100 job postings in the last month and still nothing but “ We are impressed with your background and education, but have decided to move forward and you have not been selected…” 
How many resumes and applications do I have to send before someone finally gives me a chance?? I am so beside myself! I thought the hard part was passing the exam?


----------



## SharonCollachi (May 19, 2021)

The key to landing an interview is in a good cover letter, AND following all the instructions in the job posting.


----------



## lisa petrie (May 20, 2021)

I sent out over a100 resume's and talked with numerous human resource departments. I just kept at it. It took me a few years but I finally got a coding job. Many of the coders started working at the company I work for in other departments then were hired from within.  Good Luck.


----------



## rthomas@impcna.com (May 20, 2021)

You may have to start in a reception or billing position in order to get your foot in the door.  16 years ago I started as a patient account representative at the practice I am currently at and now I am the billing manager & coder.


----------



## fwnewbie (May 20, 2021)

What I don't understand is why these positions are treated as if they are hiring to be the CEO of the company!!? Your work is directly tied to the bottom line of the business, but It's not like you're going to be the CEO of the company.  
I wonder how many folks get their certification only to abandon the field in order to find a less satisfying career and earn a living?  The process is counterproductive IMO.


----------



## EricLam88 (May 20, 2021)

I had my resume professionally done in order to get the correct matches for coding jobs on Monster, Indeed, etc


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jun 4, 2021)

do you have any experience?  What are your credentials?


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com (Jun 4, 2021)

ivorytofu@hotmail.com said:


> do you have any experience?  What are your credentials?


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a ton of experience and education, granted it is not in the medical field yet, but how can I get experience if no one will give the opportunity. I would think passing the exam should stand for something since I all I have is the coursework that I completed through AAPC and my anatomy and physiology experience from ballet and yoga As far as medical goes. Therefore, I am an extremely quick learner as well as detail-oriented and dependable multi-taskier.


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jun 4, 2021)

this company will hire CPC(A) and train.   https://wpcservice.com/careers/


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you. Applied we will see.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 7, 2021)

As a hiring manager, I am going to give you a couple of hints.

Mirror your resume to the (a)  job description. Did you take A&P?  Terminology?  Those are generally reuqired.  I don't see it on your resume.    
Are you certified?  I had to scroll down to see that.  Put your CPC-A after your name.  And put your AAPC certifications first on the resume.  
I see that you're wicked smart.  A doctorate.  That would scare the *** out of me as a hiring manager, since I'd worry you are overeducated.  Good for you.....but is it necessary for a coding job?  Maybe leave that off, since it's irrelevant to a coding manager, but definitely not on the top of the page. In fact, put your military service before your education.  That holds more weight, really.   
Add your LinkedIn profile.
Rather than discuss your teaching duties, try to craft statements that would show what you learned as a teacher that can be parlayed into coding.  Use the same language as in the job description to describe your skill set.  
Also, attach a cover letter to introduce yourself.   

email me your draft and I'll take a peek.    Pamela.Brooks@aapcnab.com


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com (Jun 22, 2021)

ivorytofu@hotmail.com said:


> do you have any experience?  What are your credentials?


I have over 25 years of experience that can be made related. I am changing careers to medical coding and passed the exam first try with no prior medical background. I have a masters degree so am well educated too. I was also in the military so have that added experience. CPC certification. Tech savvy. Have worked remotely before. What else?


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com (Jun 22, 2021)

I just want to get started on my new career path and wish mote than anything someone would give me the opportunity to show all of the skills I have to offer.


----------

